# Avvertimento a FA.



## Old Fa. (28 Maggio 2007)

La redazione del sito mi ha avvertito che i miei titoli verranno eliminati, ... non sono reputati dei titoli idonei. Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario, ... sono andato oltre le confidenze normali. Ho decisamente sbanchettato troppo ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'e' chi non dice una mazza, ... e chi finisce per dire troppo esagerando ... io per esempio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fa niente, ... mi raccomando, ... se rimane ancora questa sera, ... ricordatevi del titolo " tempo da perdere", ... da parte mia ne avro' anche troppo ... ma una cartolina delle vostre vacanze saranno di certo molto apprezzate   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Godetevi la vostra liberta', ... speriamo che questo titolo non entri nell'asagerazione.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2007)

Dovresti esserne fiero... alla fine sei riuscito a farti murare dalla tua stessa creatura 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ne sarei fiera


----------



## Old simo (28 Maggio 2007)

*Scusa....*



Fa. ha detto:


> La redazione del sito mi ha avvertito che i miei titoli verranno eliminati, ... non sono reputati dei titoli idonei. Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario, ... sono andato oltre le confidenze normali. Ho decisamente sbanchettato troppo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e perchè non sarebbero idonei i tuoi titoli???????


----------



## davvero? (28 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti esserne fiero... alla fine sei riuscito a farti murare dalla tua stessa creatura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma perchè ... il forum è di FA?


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Maggio 2007)

davvero? ha detto:


> ma perchè ... il forum è di FA?


2 anni fa era mio, ... ma visto che ero incapace di censurarmi da solo l'ho venduto. Credo pure che siano stati generosi a tenermi come utente visto le sparate che faccio ...


----------



## Old simo (28 Maggio 2007)

*FA...*



Fa. ha detto:


> 2 anni fa era mio, ... ma visto che ero incapace di censurarmi da solo l'ho venduto. Credo pure che siano stati generosi a tenermi come utente visto le sparate che faccio ...


secondo c'è c'è chi spara molto più di te...e a loro niente avvertimenti? mah!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> secondo c'è c'è chi spara molto più di te...e a loro niente avvertimenti? mah!


a parer mio non importante è il modo d'esporsi quanto i trattati argomenti
nel caso di Fa, question delicata è
gradirei eventuale correzione ed opinione alla mia presente da parte dell'interessato


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> a parer mio non importante è il modo d'esporsi quanto i trattati argomenti
> nel caso di Fa, question delicata è
> gradirei eventuale correzione ed opinione alla mia presente da parte dell'interessato


Dal momento che spesso tratto per la maggioranza mie questioni, ... viste le ultime siamo al limite, in forum diversi non sarei nemmeno rimasto per 10 minuti. Infatti, quando l'ho venduto ho chiesto che non ci fosse censura: ma convengo che questa volta mi sono superato ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non puoi scrivere in un forum la tua fine o le intenzioni che hai a questo livello, ... rischi che qualcuno non possa ritenerle accettabili: e comunque ci sono state delle lamentele su cosa ho scritto.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Dal momento che spesso tratto per la maggioranza mie questioni, ... viste le ultime siamo al limite, in forum diversi non sarei nemmeno rimasto per 10 minuti. Infatti, quando l'ho venduto ho chiesto che non ci fosse censura: ma convengo che questa volta mi sono superato ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo
giusto appunto ho scritto: "a parer mio non importante è il modo d'esporsi quanto i trattati argomenti
nel caso di Fa, question delicata è"
di cuore ti ringrazio per aver dato riscontro alla mia


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> concordo
> giusto appunto ho scritto: "a parer mio non importante è il modo d'esporsi quanto i trattati argomenti
> nel caso di Fa, question delicata è"
> di cuore ti ringrazio per aver dato riscontro alla mia


Sei un amante delle lettere burocratiche, ... ma io non ho dato alcun riscontro alla Tua, ... e tanto meno la giudico degna di attenzione.

Se l'avessi scritta in modo meno formale l'avrei accettata, ... in questo modo, ... te lo scordi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non sarai tu ad esserti lamentato presso la Redazione ??? Nel caso mi dispiace averti turbato


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Sei un amante delle lettere burocratiche, ... ma io non ho dato alcun riscontro alla Tua, ... e tanto meno la giudico degna di attenzione.
> 
> Se l'avessi scritta in modo meno formale l'avrei accettata, ... in questo modo, ... te lo scordi
> 
> ...


nonostante discordi pareri tra il sottoscritto e gli altri iscritti riguardo i vari temi qui dentro trattati, voglio a tutti bene e vedo tutti di buon'occhio
mai al mondo oserei far allontanare qualcuno
anche perchè, compito mio non è
qui dentro sono entrato per esporre e far valere le mie
solo per questo


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

nonostante discordi pareri tra il sottoscritto e gli altri iscritti riguardo i vari temi qui dentro trattati, voglio a tutti bene e vedo tutti di buon'occhio
mai al mondo oserei far allontanare qualcuno
anche perchè, compito mio non è
qui dentro sono entrato per esporre e far valere le mie
solo per questo
ben precisa è la regola: esporre la propria e farsi andar bene l'altrui idea


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

Io sapevo da un bel pezzo! aL'ho trovato su google...


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

No, non mi risulta che Mr Perfect possa...


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> nonostante discordi pareri tra il sottoscritto e gli altri iscritti riguardo i vari temi qui dentro trattati, voglio a tutti bene e vedo tutti di buon'occhio
> mai al mondo oserei far allontanare qualcuno
> anche perchè, compito mio non è
> qui dentro sono entrato per esporre e far valere le mie
> ...


Non ne faccio certo una malattia su chi sia ad avermi segnalato al Forum, ... e' di certo accettabile la lamentela.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mentre il tuo modo di scrivere da impiegato ministeriale mi lascia molto perplesso, ... mi auguro che tu non esprima mai il tuoi sentimenti in questo modo ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non e' una cattiveria, ... solo un suggerimento


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Che tristezza mi avete messo...


----------



## Old simo (28 Maggio 2007)

*scusa la mia ignoranza...*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> nonostante discordi pareri tra il sottoscritto e gli altri iscritti riguardo i vari temi qui dentro trattati, *voglio a tutti bene* (quì mi ricordi qualcuno)  e vedo tutti di buon'occhio
> mai al mondo oserei far allontanare qualcuno
> anche perchè, compito mio non è
> _*qui dentro sono entrato per esporre e far valere le mie*_
> ...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non ne faccio certo una malattia su chi sia ad avermi segnalato al Forum, ... e' di certo accettabile la lamentela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aggiungo: lamentela è accettabile
ma qui dentro in pubblico luogo sarebbe dovuta avvenire
o tramite post privato a te indirizzato
sarebbe stato più saggio affrontarti di persona invece che nascondersi dietro ad una lamentela inviata alla Redazione
non trovi?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> mr.perfect ha detto:
> 
> 
> > nonostante discordi pareri tra il sottoscritto e gli altri iscritti riguardo i vari temi qui dentro trattati, *voglio a tutti bene* (quì mi ricordi qualcuno) e vedo tutti di buon'occhio
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

> Godetevi la vostra liberta',


...


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

dolce notte!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

*spero solo*

che chi abbia provveduto a segnalare Fa alla gentile Redazione abbia il coraggio di farsi pubblicamente identificare in quanto la gentile Redazione per motivi di riservatezza non ne potrà fare il nome. O i nomi.


----------



## Old simo (28 Maggio 2007)

*Certo...*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mie personali opinioni voglio far valere anche se mal interpretate spesso sono
> ...


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> che chi abbia provveduto a segnalare Fa alla gentile Redazione abbia il coraggio di farsi pubblicamente identificare in quanto la gentile Redazione per motivi di riservatezza non ne potrà fare il nome. O i nomi.


Sei tornato in te?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*

Buonanotte anche da me


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei tornato in te?


no, non sono tornato in me
m'incazzo come una Iena quando qualcuno che ha qualcosa da dire, in faccia non dice e si nasconde come un codardo


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> no, non sono tornato in me
> m'incazzo come una Iena quando qualcuno che ha qualcosa da dire, in faccia non dice e si nasconde come un codardo


 
Sei tornato in te. Era questione di tempo.
Dolce notte.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei tornato in te. Era questione di tempo.
> Dolce notte.


To you


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> La redazione del sito mi ha avvertito che i miei titoli verranno eliminati, ... non sono reputati dei titoli idonei. Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario, ... sono andato oltre le confidenze normali. Ho decisamente sbanchettato troppo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










pensavo non fossimo più ai tempi della censura....


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> pensavo non fossimo più ai tempi della censura....


 

seeeeee...eccome!

e non solo in questo forum.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2007)

*Mah*



Fa. ha detto:


> La redazione del sito mi ha avvertito che i miei titoli verranno eliminati, ... non sono reputati dei titoli idonei. Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario, ... sono andato oltre le confidenze normali. Ho decisamente sbanchettato troppo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sono mai sentita offesa da nessuno dei tuoi post.
Hai sempre trattato ogni argomento assumendotene il peso.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> no, non sono tornato in me
> m'incazzo come una Iena quando qualcuno che ha qualcosa da dire, in faccia non dice e si nasconde come un codardo


Or quindi perdesti l'aulico scribacchiare??? 

Mai tempo bastante fosse che alla fine ilmr. rinsavisse!!


----------



## Old simo (28 Maggio 2007)

*Persa...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai sentita offesa da nessuno dei tuoi post.
> Hai sempre trattato ogni argomento assumendotene il peso.


 
Ti quoto alla grande...e aggiungo che spesso i post e gli argomenti di Fa, mi hanno dato grandi spunti di riflessione...mi hanno davvero fatto riflettere su cose che, spesso, si danno per scontate o sempicemente si evitano!
Simo.


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> aggiungo: lamentela è accettabile
> ma qui dentro in pubblico luogo sarebbe dovuta avvenire
> o tramite post privato a te indirizzato
> sarebbe stato più saggio affrontarti di persona invece che nascondersi dietro ad una lamentela inviata alla Redazione
> non trovi?


Un pochino tardi cosa suggerirmi sul cosa sia accettabile in un forum: io li considero come amici e capisco che arrivano a sorpresa altri, ... nuovi o vecchi del forum. Ma personalmente non mi frega niente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In ogni caso non mi preoccupo affatto, ... se mi va di confidarmi lo faccio, ... in caso contrario non vedo cosa possa servire questo forum. Ci sarebbe l'alternativa di dire cose preparate, ... ma non capisco quale utilita' abbia questo scopo.

Ad ogni modo, ci sono andato sul pesante e avevo voglia e volevo sentire cosa avevano da dire i mei amici. Li ho letti tutti e nel finale li ho pure ascoltati anche se la mia alternativa non aveva uscita.

Pero' io di amici cosi' non li trovo di certo sugli alberi, ... perche' pure loro martellano senza pieta'. In ogni caso e comunque finiscano certi titoli, ... ho degli amici che non tentano di farmi piacere ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu invece, continui a scrivere come se fosse una lettera del Ministero, ... e sono quasi convinto che lavori in Regione, Comune o in ambienti analoghi


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> La redazione del sito mi ha avvertito che i miei titoli verranno eliminati, ... non sono reputati dei titoli idonei. Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario, ... sono andato oltre le confidenze normali. Ho decisamente sbanchettato troppo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idonei de che? sta sezione non si chiama Forum Libero?


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Idonei de che? sta sezione non si chiama Forum Libero?


Beh, ... ho esasperato ed abusato davvero il termine libero. Confesso che sia stato giusto bloccare certi titoli che ho fatto. Non erano da disperati, ... ma erano di certo un pochino pericolosi....


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Se ho capito bene è il tuo ultimo giorno

Ho provato a salutarti..ma sei troppo messaggiato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    hai la casella piena


In bocca al lupo.








Ciao Fa.


----------



## Old simo (29 Maggio 2007)

*FA!*



Fa. ha detto:


> Beh, ... ho esasperato ed abusato davvero il termine libero. Confesso che sia stato giusto bloccare certi titoli che ho fatto. Non erano da disperati, ... ma erano di certo un pochino pericolosi....


 
Svuota la tua casella!


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Maggio 2007)

Che bastardi, ... calcolano gli arrivi e anche le uscite  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Accidenti, ... non posso cancellarli tutti, ... alcuni hanno degli indirizzi che domani devo copiare. Vabbe' facciamo cosi', ... non fate i timiti: Mandatemi i vostri indirizzi privati e segreti, ... cosi' quando ho finito il girone del terzo grado polizziesco facciamo un forum via carta con francobolli.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: sego tutto allora


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Che bastardi, ... calcolano gli arrivi e anche le uscite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 























aspetta che lo scrivo....via......numero.......


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> aspetta che lo scrivo....via......numero.......


Il tuo e' l'indirizzo piu' indimenticabile, ... sembra fasullo da quanto sia assurdo


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Maggio 2007)

Che bello l'ispettore che m'interroghera' mi ha scritto, ... lo conosco dai tempi e mi aveva gia' messo sotto torchio: sembra che non si sia scordato di me dopo 10 anni. Eh beh, sembra che non si scordano di me tanto facilmente,  ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbe', e' molto bravo ad interrogare  .... e poi sono felice di finire ancora da lui .

Oggi si puo' dire: E' bella la vita  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: i suoi colleghi non avrebbero avuto alcuna speranza.


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> La redazione del sito mi ha avvertito che i miei titoli verranno eliminati, ... non sono reputati dei titoli idonei. Mi sorprenderebbe il contrario, ... sono andato oltre le confidenze normali. Ho decisamente sbanchettato troppo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A prer mio, in un forum (che, come questo è anche una sorta di confessionale) ognuno dovrebbe avere il diritto di esprimere ciò che vuole, in particolar modo sulla e della propria vita. Quelle raccontate dal mitico Fa sono cose delicate e toccanti. Ma che lo riguardano personalmente. Ci fosse stata diffamazione ad altrui persone, posso capire. Ma chi ha la matematica certezza di escludere che questo sito non venga letto anche da Forze dell'Ordine o equipollenti di grado civile che, viste le sue tematiche hanno preso provvedimenti? Questa è solo un'ipotesi, naturalmente. Ma anche se piange il cuore per la situazione del nostro amico, anche se piange il cuore per sapere che cancelleranno parte di ciò che lui ci ha confidato, dobbiamo considerare tutto.
E chi lo sa...
Fa, ti sono vicino.
Airforever


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Beh, ... *ho esasperato ed abusato davvero il termine libero*. Confesso che sia stato giusto bloccare certi titoli che ho fatto. Non erano da disperati, ... ma erano di certo un pochino pericolosi....


Ma quale abusato...libero vuol dire libero. Se non gli piace quello che scrivi, abbiano almeno la faccia di cambiare titolo. Libertà è un contenitore vuoto, i pensieri che lo riempiono non vanno filtrati a priori.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

"abuso " presunto da parte di Fa..a me è parsa una scelta assolutamente arbitraria quanto discutibilissima. ma siamo in casa loro e facessero quello che ne hanno voglia.


Non vedo cosa ci sia di irriguardoso destinare un thread su un eventuale tema del" suicidio"... chi offende? La chiesa? i benpensanti? L'etica di chi? e perchè?

Se io volessi suicidarmi tra tre secondi...e lo voglio cominicare qui, che fanno, eliminerebbero anche questo post?okkei..vado a suicidarmi. e mo vediamo che succede.


diversamente gli insulti , le volgarità...quelle sono consentite..mah...non mi sembra una ragione legittima, e nemmeno plausibile.

Fa, un abbraccio.

Forte e deciso quanto il carattere che dimostri.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quale abusato...libero vuol dire libero. Se non gli piace quello che scrivi, abbiano almeno la faccia di cambiare titolo. Libertà è un contenitore vuoto, i pensieri che lo riempiono non vanno filtrati a priori.


quotolo.

e Mammolo, e se ci stringiamo ci sta pure Pisolo.


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Si tratta di altro....*

Tempo fa abbiamo trattato il suicidio anche in termini sociali, esistenziali e di coscienza, il problema è altro.
Credo che le problematiche siano venute perchè comunque non questo forum, ma la situazione generale è tale che se si ravvisano termini o informazioni che possono creare interesse di pubblica sicurezza, intervenire è la prassi.
Chiunque abbia segnalato, o semplicemente abbia personalmente preso visione di alcune serie di posts, può aver applicato quella serie di prevenzioni che rispondono solo a chi gestisce o è garante sia della privacy che dell'etica della comunicazione.
Per farla breve immagino si tratta di precauzioni..... per evitare lamentele crociate e subdole.
Fa è più che addentro a queste faccende per non sapere che esistono zoccoli duri sulla libertà di comunicazione. L'ipocrisia è sempre dietro l'angolo....  Comunque credo che la cosa non lo sposti più di tanto, dal momento che ha potuto informarci.  Questo dimostra che la Redazione ha ottemperato a una richiesta formale esterna, ma ha salvaguardato la libertà di discussione al suo interno.
Al caro Fa facciamo i migliori auspici per uno svolgimento regolare ed una soluzione ottimale, entro i termini possibili, della sua vicenda.  Tanto lui è e resta con noi, il forum deve a lui più di quanto si pensi. Speriamo che possa in qualche modo comunicare, ma noi lo terreno sempre in essere rammentando la sua veridicità e trasparenza.
Spesso il tempo passa troppo alla svelta, stavolta non ci lamenteremo in attesa che possa tornare al più presto.
Noi siamo con te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quotolo.
> 
> e Mammolo, e se ci stringiamo ci sta pure Pisolo.


..e pure Brontolo, vista questa faccenda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma tanto ormai si ciancia tanto di democrazia e libertà...pagliacci


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tempo fa abbiamo trattato il suicidio anche in termini sociali, esistenziali e di coscienza, il problema è altro.
> 
> 
> Credo che le problematiche siano venute perchè comunque non questo forum, ma la situazione generale è tale che se si ravvisano termini o informazioni che possono creare interesse di pubblica sicurezza, intervenire è la prassi.
> ...


 
okkei, cosi mi sembra asssai comprensibile questa scelta.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi;60687[U ha detto:
			
		

> ]..e pure Brontolo, vista questa faccenda[/U]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io l'ho pensto e tu lo hai scritto.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io l'ho pensto e tu lo hai scritto.


Io faccio Brontolo va bene


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io faccio Brontolo va bene


 
siiiiiiiiiiiii..ti sta bene!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiii..ti sta bene!


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io l'ho pensto e tu lo hai scritto.


Come i due carabinieri che cambiano la lampadina...uno tiene il portalampada, l'altro la gira  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Se c'è qualcuno della benemerita che legge...si scherza, eh...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 
Ciao Brontola...sei proprio carina con sto nik.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*uè..nanolo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Come i due carabinieri che cambiano la lampadina...uno tiene il portalampada, l'altro la gira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MM, chi saresti dei sette nani?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao Brontola...sei proprio carina con sto nik.


E gia' Smerciula... l'unica nana


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E gia' Smerciula... l'unica nana


ma va là...che ti credi , anche io sono solo 1.66. embè? che ci frega?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma va là...che ti credi , anche io sono solo 1.66. embè? che ci frega?


 
io sono 165 cm di tenerezza


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM, chi saresti dei sette nani?


Cucciolo...con la scusa di farsi coccolare, era sempre tra le braccia di Biancaneve


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma il suicidio...è un reato contro la persona!!

Quindi nel momento in cui anche solo viene ventilato da un soggetto ben identificabile potrebbero sorgere in capo ai responsabili del forum degli obblighi, quali quelli attinenti alle segnalazioni su notizie di reato.

Con conseguenti rotture di cabasissi da parte della polizia postale agli amministratori!

Questo potrebbe giustificare la loro presa di posizione..


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cucciolo...con la scusa di farsi coccolare, era sempre tra le braccia di Biancaneve


Zero... tu sei Marpiolo... anche i sette nani si son adattati ai tempi


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Hem hem*

Scusate ragazze chi sarebbero Eolo e Gongolo???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. per Dotto abbiamo un paio di candidati.... fate voi!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io sono 165 cm di tenerezza


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


Che ne sai tu?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io sono 165 cm di tenerezza


 
ahhhhh
ma da come parlavi sembrava non superassi i 150 cm!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zero... tu sei Marpiolo... anche i sette nani si son adattati ai tempi


Se c'ero io, al principe gli tiravo una schioppettata  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Dimmi te...questi trovano una colf a zero lire, carina affettuosa...e subito arrivo lo stronzo che gliela porta via


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se c'ero io, al principe gli tiravo una schioppettata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok mi sa tanto che non sei manco Marpiolo... tu si Magnacciolo


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze chi sarebbero Eolo e Gongolo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
......i nani sono solo 8....come facciamo..la nostra comunità è più numerosa...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)




----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok mi sa tanto che non sei manco Marpiolo... tu si Magnacciolo


Lui da buon isolano la sequestrava..... per "scopi" umanitari. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok mi sa tanto che non sei manco Marpiolo... tu si Magnacciolo


Ahò mica ho detto che la mandavo a battere


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ahò mica ho detto che la mandavo a battere


Vedi che ti ho capito al volo.......facevi tutto in proprio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura;60738[B[B ha detto:
			
		

> ......i nani sono solo 8....come facciamo..la nostra comunità è più numerosa...


come no...gli 8 re di Roma, gli 8 vizi capitali, gli 8 colli.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








































A dere, ma che te sei bevuta


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ahò mica ho detto che la mandavo a battere


Ma sarebbe stato bello se tu l'avessi detto... t'ho preceduto Infamiolo


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> come no...gli 8 re di Roma, gli 8 vizi capitali, gli 8 colli....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dere è solo prudente, ha contemplato anche Stronzolo.............
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> come no...gli 8 re di Roma, gli 8 vizi capitali, gli 8 colli....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


dici che erano solo 7?


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe stato bello se tu l'avessi detto... t'ho preceduto Infamiolo


Ne serve una per riconoscere l'altro...Carognola


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dere è solo prudente, ha contemplato anche Stronzolo.............
> Bruja


 






















pufff....con tutti gli stronzoli che ci sono in giro non finivo più di contare!


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dici che erano solo 7?


Dico Dico


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi che ti ho capito al volo.......facevi tutto in proprio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti conosco mascherina... tu sei Savonarolola...l'ottavo nano che e' morto


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Beh....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti conosco mascherina... tu sei Savonarolola...l'ottavo nano che e' morto


Allora bando ai lussi sfrenati, una colf come Biancaneve era uno spreco, ecco perchè m.m. la voleva a tutto servizio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruionzola


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora bando ai lussi sfrenati, una colf come Biancaneve era uno spreco, ecco perchè m.m. la voleva a tutto servizio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bisogna averci l'occhio per gli affari... MM pare se ne intenda... le ha dato un pitone in dotazione e l'ha "mandata sulla sua strada" 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















E via che scatta la censura


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma il suicidio...è un reato contro la persona!!
> 
> Quindi nel momento in cui anche solo viene ventilato da un soggetto ben identificabile potrebbero sorgere in capo ai responsabili del forum degli obblighi, quali quelli attinenti alle segnalazioni su notizie di reato.
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma il suicidio...è un reato contro la persona!!
> 
> Quindi nel momento in cui anche solo viene ventilato da un soggetto ben identificabile potrebbero sorgere in capo ai responsabili del forum degli obblighi, quali quelli attinenti alle segnalazioni su notizie di reato.
> 
> ...


 
Può essere---
comunque si dovrebbe andare oltre e leggere con più attenzione....non soffermarsi solo su certe frasi....

la cosa che dovrebbe colpire di più è che questa persona ha preso la decisione più saggia..e che ha dimostrato forza e coraggio affrontando quello che lo aspetta, scegliendo di smettere di vivere nascondendosi per affrontare la vita con più serenità e libertà in futuro.

Personalmente sono colpita profondamente da questa vicenda...a dire il vero da tutta la sua storia...così come da quella delle persone che con tanto affetto popolano da tempo questo forum...

Grazie Fa, per averci fatto incontrare...tutti noi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Siamo tutti con te.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zero... tu sei Marpiolo... anche i sette nani si son adattati ai tempi


 
Marpiolo


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja e nani..*



Fedifrago ha detto:


>


Eccolo Gongolo


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bisogna averci l'occhio per gli affari... MM pare se ne intenda... le ha dato un *pitone* in dotazione e l'ha "mandata sulla sua strada"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aridajeeee


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dere è solo prudente, ha contemplato anche Stronzolo.............
> Bruja


 
ahahahahahah 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   me sa che si ti legge Fa..si fa due risate...( è stato sorannominato anche cosi affettuosamente , un tempo )


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Stronzolo ..dove sei che fai...


----------

